# Ariens Pro 26 (26005) vs Ariens 28 Deluxe (921030)



## zzzman (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm looking at buying an Ariens blower and was wondering if people had opinions on the relative quality of an older Pro 26 (in excellent condition) vs a new 28" Deluxe.

Are these machines comparable? Are there significant advantages to the Pro line? I know that I may have to install the two-belt upgrade kit the Pro 26.

Thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum zzzman


Don't have an answer for you but here's a:bump9:


----------



## govenatorx (Jan 28, 2011)

While this won't help you, you brought the 2 belt issue to my attention. With that being said, I have put my Pro 26 through a lot in New England since I got it in 2011. I have to say it is a beast. I will be going out to look at my belts now to see what's up. Thanks for enlightening me. I love the Pro 26.


----------



## hfjeff (Jan 24, 2016)

What is the HP on the older Pro? I had a newer Deluxe 28 (4 yrs old) and just got rid of it. In my opinion it is a well built blower but under-powered with a 250cc. I would take a close look at the Pro, especially if it has a larger, heavier frame as well as larger engine.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I have a 1024 Pro, from 2000, I believe (bought it used). It claims 10hp, it's a 318cc Tecumseh OHV engine. 

I have about 2 seasons on it, but one was the record-breaking New England winter last year. So it definitely got a workout. 

I thought it did great. It was reliable, fortunately, and performed well even in the 2-foot storms. 

At times the engine would slow some under a heavy load, but at the end of the season I discovered the governor wasn't actually opening the throttle plate all the way, even as the engine slowed. I replaced the governor spring, per what I read online, and re-adjusted the governor, now it holds RPM better, and opens the throttle further. So I'm getting to take better advantage of the engine's power. 

I had an ST824 previously, from the early 90s. 8hp 318cc flathead Tecumseh. I was curious what the "Pro" would offer. 

Benefits I can think of that aren't necessarily just a result of the Pro being a newer machine: 
- more powerful engine for the same clearing width
- cast iron gearbox vs aluminum
- heated handgrips (I really appreciated this last year) 
- thicker skid shoes 
- headlight

It also has the tall chute and quick-crank chute control, but those simply evolved between the two eras, I think. They both have differentials, which I think are great. 

To be honest, any other differences between the two machines are not obvious. I was kind of expecting there might be more changes in a Pro model. If the frames are significantly different, it didn't jump out at me, but both are large-frame (924) machines. 

I'm not complaining about the machine, mind you, it's been great! 

But having dual auger belts would be nice, for instance. For a 24" bucket, it's apparently less critical (mine was fine through a hard winter). But load up the engine more with a wider bucket, and it might start chewing up belts. Heck, my 8hp 26" MTD had dual auger belts.


----------

